# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Online consultations

## osmiumgoon

My friend and I went to a children's clinic earlier and were surprised when we learned that they offer online consultations as well. Is that something fairly common now? I think the term the girl told us was videoconferencing.
Are there hair clinics offering online consultations as well?

----------


## ClideChamberland

Its better to visit clinic personally so that they can check the quality of hair and know other problems when you visit personally.They can also examine hair if you visit the clinic

----------


## pkipling

While an in-person consultation is always better, online consultations are an option that many surgeons offer. They come in very handy when you're considering a surgeon who lives in another state (or country). While they're not as ideal as seeing the doctor in person, they're definitely beneficial and allow you to have way more options when it comes to choosing your surgeon. 
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## alexbfr

I think it's worth checking into. Agree that probably in person is better, but I'm no hater of online services and would say that if you're more just curious or want something that's quick and easy, doing it online could fill that gap pretty quick. Good luck!

----------


## MonnaLisa

Interesting to read.

----------

